# San Andreas - Deutscher Trailer zum Katastrophen-Film (ohne GTA-Bezug)



## FlorianStangl (6. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *San Andreas - Deutscher Trailer zum Katastrophen-Film (ohne GTA-Bezug)* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: San Andreas - Deutscher Trailer zum Katastrophen-Film (ohne GTA-Bezug)


----------



## CaptProton (6. Februar 2015)

"ohne GTA-Bezug"
Diese Leute würde ich gerne sehen, die bei einem Kinofilm der "San Andreas" heißt an GTA gedacht haben... Jeder der ein Positiven IQ hat und nicht hinter dem Mond wohnt sollte normalerweise wissen was die "San Andreas Spalte" ist.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Februar 2015)

Ich glaub da überschätzt du die Leute. 
Mach ne Umfrage in einer beliebigen deutschen Fußgängerzone und ich prophezeie, dass nur 1 von 10 Leuten den San Andreas Graben kennen.


----------



## ChrisDeBear (6. Februar 2015)

Mal was anderes;
Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Version des von 'California Dreams' ist ?

Okay hab es selbst herausgefunden.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1z9KORToZQ


----------



## Rushki (6. Februar 2015)

ChrisDeBear schrieb:


> Mal was anderes;
> Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Version des von 'California Dreams' ist ?
> 
> Okay hab es selbst herausgefunden.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1z9KORToZQ



Naja nicht wirklich. Nur weil es ebenfalls dramatisch klingt, ist es nicht die Version vom Trailer.

Leider habe ich auch keinen passenden Titel gefunden, aber die Titelmusik ist wohl von *Andrew Lockington*


----------



## baiR (6. Februar 2015)

CaptProton schrieb:


> "ohne GTA-Bezug"
> Diese Leute würde ich gerne sehen, die bei einem Kinofilm der "San Andreas" heißt an GTA gedacht haben... Jeder der ein Positiven IQ hat und nicht hinter dem Mond wohnt sollte normalerweise wissen was die "San Andreas Spalte" ist.



Nur weil jemand ungebildet ist oder bestimmte Dinge, Ereignisse oder sonstiges nicht kennt, ist er nicht gleich dumm. Ich bin ehrlich. Ich habe zwar von der San Andreas Verwerfung gehört und davon auch schon Berichte im Fernsehen gesehen aber den Namen San Andreas kannte ich vor dem gleichnamigen GTA-Spiel nicht. 

@ MatthiasDammes

Ich wette sogar, dass an einer Hochschule die Hälfte der Studenten die San Andreas Verwerfung nichtt kennen


----------



## MisterBlonde (6. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich glaub da überschätzt du die Leute.
> Mach ne Umfrage in einer beliebigen deutschen Fußgängerzone und ich prophezeie, dass nur 1 von 10 Leuten den San Andreas Graben kennen.



Gerade das Erwähnen auf Eurer Seite provoziert natürlich die Assoziation erst recht. Umso besser, wenn Ihr die drei Buchstaben noch prominent in den Titel packen könnt.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich glaub da überschätzt du die Leute.
> Mach ne Umfrage in einer beliebigen deutschen Fußgängerzone und ich prophezeie, dass nur 1 von 10 Leuten den San Andreas Graben kennen.



Vor allem ist das ja hier eine Games-Seite - selbstverständlich denken dann viele eher an das Game und nicht an die Spalte, selbst wenn sie letztere kenne...   ich übrigens hätte ohne den Hinweis und "Katastrophenfilm" auch gedacht, dass es was mit GTA zu tun hat, und das OBWOHL ich schon als Grundschulkind vor über 30 Jahren alles rund um Erdbeben und Vulkane mit respektvoller Begeisterung aufgesogen habe und natürlich weiß, was der San Andreas-Graben ist...   vlt hätte ich ohne den Hinweis "nicht GTA" sogar trotz des Zusatzes "Katastrophenfilm" an das Game gedacht und dann halt gestutzt "wie jetzt - ist der Film SO schlecht ??? ^^  " 

Aber natürlich denken viele bei San Andreas auf ner Gaming-Seite selbstverständlich zuerst an das Game, auch wenn sie die gleichnamige Spalte auch kennen,  genau wie man bei auto-bild.de bei einer News über einen Film namens "Der Golf-Profi" auch sofort ans Auto denkt und nicht an eine Doku über Tiger Woods...


----------



## PcJuenger (6. Februar 2015)

CaptProton schrieb:


> "ohne GTA-Bezug"
> Diese Leute würde ich gerne sehen, die bei einem Kinofilm der "San Andreas" heißt an GTA gedacht haben... Jeder der ein Positiven IQ hat und nicht hinter dem Mond wohnt sollte normalerweise wissen was die "San Andreas Spalte" ist.



Du machst den klassischen Fehler, Intelligenz mit Wissen zu verwechseln/gleichzustellen, obwohl das zwei unterschiedliche paar Schuhe sind.


----------



## Celerex (7. Februar 2015)

CaptProton schrieb:


> "ohne GTA-Bezug"
> Diese Leute würde ich gerne sehen, die bei einem Kinofilm der "San Andreas" heißt an GTA gedacht haben... Jeder der ein Positiven IQ hat und nicht hinter dem Mond wohnt sollte normalerweise wissen was die "San Andreas Spalte" ist.



Kannst du mir noch kurz erklären, was ein positiver IQ ist? Wie sieht denn ein negativer IQ aus? -1? Ich bin deiner Aussage zufolge nämlich dumm und habe davon noch nie gehört/gelesen.

@Topic

Ich kannte die San Andreas Spalte vor diesem Artikel tatsächlich nicht und das obwohl ich vor zwei Jahren die Westküste Amerikas nach sämtlichen Sehenswürdigkeiten abgeklappert habe. Die San Andreas Spalte schien den Reiseführern demnach nicht als sehenswert genug. Auch mein Geographielehrer hielt die Spalte wohl nicht als wissenwert, denn ich merke mir Dinge gut, die ich einmal gehört oder gelesen habe. Ergo kann ich nur durch Zufall Kenntnis von ihr erlangen, wie hier in dieser News geschehen. Ich kann damit leben.

Btw im Internet weiß jeder alles. Warum sollte man auch zugeben, dass man etwas nicht weiß, wenn es doch Google gibt. Wäre ja peinlich, nicht? Aber wie Matthias schon sagte, frägt man die Leute auf der Straße, wird einem ein anderes Bild offenbart. Kurios...


----------



## Subway (10. Februar 2015)

Bei mir ist es genau anders herum. San Andreas assoziere ich mit dem San Andreas Graben und der Gefahr eines großen Erdbebens. Und dem Warten auf "The Big One".

Ich konnte mit dem Hinweis "ohne GTA-Bezug" garnichts anfangen. Mein Gedanke war, dass der Trailer nicht irgendwo mitgeschnitten wurde, werbefrei ist und eben keinen Bezug zu GTA, was auch immer das sein mag, hat.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2015)

Subway schrieb:


> und eben keinen Bezug zu GTA, was auch immer das sein mag, hat.



Also, dass der ein oder andere, obwohl er auf ner Gaming-Seite ist, bei GTA zuerst an den Graben denkt, das kann gut sein, aber:  Du surfst auf einer Spieleseite und hast noch nie von einer erfolgreichsten Spieleserien aller Zeiten sowohl auf Konsolen als auch am PC gehört, die zudem und auch in den Medien kontrovers diskutiert wird und mit GTA V im Jahr 2013 bis 2015 (2013 für PS3, 2014 für PS4 und bald für den PC) eines der meist erwarteten Spiele seit langem stellte?  ^^   Das ist ja so, als würde man auf ner Fußball-Newsseite surfen und noch nie von Bayern München gehört haben  ^^


----------



## PcJuenger (10. Februar 2015)

Naja, von er kann ja schon von GTA gehört haben und dennoch nichts mit San Andreas anfangen, wenn er erst mit Teil 4  oder dergleichen eingestiegen ist. Oder er kennt die Teile vor 4 nur vom Namen her, hat sie aber nicht selbst gespielt. Dann fehlt auch die Assoziation.

Edit: Yeah, der 700 Beitrag *konfettiindieluftwerf* Ganze 0,31 Beiträge am Tag


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Naja, von er kann ja schon von GTA gehört haben und dennoch nichts mit San Andreas anfangen...


 da steht aber "keinen Bezug zu GTA, was auch immer das sein mag..."


----------



## Chemenu (10. Februar 2015)

Der Hinweis im Titel ist auf einer Gaming Seite schon OK. Man kann sich zwar auch schon beim Wort "Katastrophenfilm" denken dass der Film nichts mit GTA zu tun hat, aber der Hinweis tut auch keinem weh.
Und ehrlich gesagt finde ich den Filmtitel so auch nichtssagend. "San Andreas" könnte auch ein Film über das Kur- und Thermenhotel San Andreas in Bad Füssing sein.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2015)

Celerex schrieb:


> Kannst du mir noch kurz erklären, was ein positiver IQ ist? Wie sieht denn ein negativer IQ aus? -1? Ich bin deiner Aussage zufolge nämlich dumm und habe davon noch nie gehört/gelesen.
> 
> @Topic
> 
> ...


Du warst in Kalifornien und Dein Reiseleiter hat nichts vom San Andreas Graben erzählt. Egal ob Du nun in LA oder San Franzisko warst? Das ist eigentlich vom Reiseleiter total schwach. Der sollte sich sein Lehrgeld wieder geben lassen.


----------



## Celerex (10. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Du warst in Kalifornien und Dein Reiseleiter hat nichts vom San Andreas Graben erzählt. Egal ob Du nun in LA oder San Franzisko warst? Das ist eigentlich vom Reiseleiter total schwach. Der sollte sich sein Lehrgeld wieder geben lassen.



Frisko war ich nicht, ging sich zeitlich nicht mehr aus. Mit Reiseleiter meinte ich Reisebroschüre.  Ich habe mir vorher die wichtigsten Sehenswürdigkeiten herausgesucht, aber von der San Andreas Spalte war nirgendwo etwas zu sehen. Glaub mir, als großer GTA Fan wäre das 100% hängen geblieben und ich hätte mich sicher darüber erkundigt, rein interessehalber. Ein ortskundiger Reiseleiter kennt die Spalte mit Sicherheit und hätte vielleicht auch davon erzählt, aber das wäre mir in Anbetracht des Umfangs der Reise zu kostspielig gewesen.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2015)

Jetzt weiß ich 100% daß Du nicht in San Francisco warst. Denn dort sagt keiner Frisco. Das Wort "Frisco" hassen sie dort wie die Pest...


----------



## Celerex (10. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich 100% daß Du nicht in San Francisco warst. Denn dort sagt keiner Frisco. Das Wort "Frisco" hassen sie dort wie die Pest...



Wusste ich auch nicht, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## staplerfahrer (10. Februar 2015)

CaptProton schrieb:


> Jeder der ein Positiven IQ hat und nicht hinter dem Mond wohnt sollte normalerweise wissen was die "San Andreas Spalte" ist.



Erinnert mich eher an einer Stripperin in Vegas


----------

